# Sunday Roast



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone know where you can go for decent sunday roast type food. Or...where I can get a good sized joint other than the large steak type things I have seen.
Ta


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

A lot of the Friday brunch places have a whole 'British section' - and they're REALLY good!

Otherwise try one of the British pubs - for example the Red Lion in the Metropolitan Hotel.

For meat, have you tried asking the butcher at one of the big spinney's? Or even better, the Carrefour at the Mall of the Emirates has a great selection.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Will do thanks, wanted to avoid the brunches though!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Irish Village offers a roast most days.


-


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What more can I say. I did a thing there that cost a tenner. You got you're english breakfast & five drink tokens + a token for your roast dinner. 

Ended up having breakfast with a couple of soft drinks, went away to do bits & bobs, went back at tea time & had 3 pints & a roast. Cant grumble at all of that for 10 quid!!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Mac said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What more can I say. I did a thing there that cost a tenner. You got you're english breakfast & five drink tokens + a token for your roast dinner.
> 
> Ended up having breakfast with a couple of soft drinks, went away to do bits & bobs, went back at tea time & had 3 pints & a roast. Cant grumble at all of that for 10 quid!!


That sounds good, might have to try that next week, sorted of volunteered to cook this time. You will have to get an invite before I shoot off. Went to the acclaimed China Sea tonight and the food was absolutely awful, mine can out frozen....I am truely gutted.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Mac said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What more can I say. I did a thing there that cost a tenner. You got you're english breakfast & five drink tokens + a token for your roast dinner.
> 
> Ended up having breakfast with a couple of soft drinks, went away to do bits & bobs, went back at tea time & had 3 pints & a roast. Cant grumble at all of that for 10 quid!!


Jeez Mac that sounds really good! Was it on a Friday?


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Jeez Mac that sounds really good! Was it on a Friday?



It's on a Saturday which is good... saying as saturday is sunday now!


----------

